# Scandinavian/Nordic/leuku/pukka knives



## bikehunter (Aug 9, 2013)

Anyone have some extra knowledge on these types of knives?


----------



## Noodle Soup (Aug 9, 2013)

Some, start with puukko for the spelling. What do you need?


----------



## bikehunter (Aug 9, 2013)

Heh, yes, I actually do know the correct spelling just wasn't paying attention, and it's hardly unusual to see it misspelled online by people who should know better. . Basically, I'm not buying any more Japanese kitchen and I've always wanted one of those sets of leuku/puukko similar to this:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/190800204763?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Obviously, I find myself in the same situation as before I bought my first Japanese cooking knife....that is to say....knowing absolutely nothing about terms, steels and knife makers. This looks interesting,http://www.ebay.com/itm/370865297790?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648
and at least I was able to find some info on Harri Merimaa. who apparently has some notoriety. But I'm still left with...not much. LOL. 

So, as I said, I starting with nothing, from nowhere and am just trying to find some direction,


----------



## Noodle Soup (Aug 11, 2013)

A lot of those Finn knives use blades from the same source but with their own handles. Nothing wrong with them, good basic working tools. The carbon models are something close to 1095 and I think most of the stainless blades are Swedish 12C27.
Custom Finn knives wise I like Jukka Hankala and Pekka Touminen. I own 3 Hankala and one Touminen. All four see regular use.


----------



## bikehunter (Aug 11, 2013)

Thx for the infor, Noodle.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Aug 11, 2013)

You might also want to check out Rag Weed Forge. wwwragweedforge.com The owner offers an excellent selection of Finn, Norwegian and Swedish knives.


----------



## bikehunter (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm familiar with Ragnar. Thanks.


----------

